# Need help with this plant!!



## Sowilu (Jul 16, 2007)

How do you plant polysperma sunset? I just got my plants today and they are going in but the problem is I don't know if I am suppose to put them in the gravel horizontally or vertically. It has roots growing in the stem horizontally is that how its suppose to be put in the sand? (12 stems)


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2007)

Plant it vertically.  Alot of stem plants will grow the roots on the stems......but just ignore them and plant the stems vertically.


----------



## Sowilu (Jul 16, 2007)

Ok thanks JOM20 I was going to plant them horizontally but I they didn't look right so I just stopped doing what I was doing and posted. I will continue with the water change and the planting. Thanks! Will post pictures as soon as I finish.


----------



## Sowilu (Jul 16, 2007)

Well here's the tank:










temp: 84.9F
pH: 7.6
Ammonia: 0
Nitrite: 0

One question will the cories uproot the sunsets?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

That species of hygro grows really fast (as most do). Beautiful red in the leaves if conditions are right. It will grow along the ground if ample light and nutrients are available. Prune it often to desired shape. It normally contains a virus (not contagious or harmful) that will turn the veins white. Nothing to worry about if you see it.


----------

